# Looking for stuff on baptism for my son



## Honor (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok....I looked through the older threads and couldn't find what I was looking for. 
We are looking for stuff to read up on about baptism for younger children.. I don't even know if what I want exsists. I just want something that I can go through with him to explain the importance of baptism and how special it is and the whole how and why's that come with it. KWIM?
anyone have anything like this?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 25, 2009)

How old is your son?


----------



## Honor (Aug 25, 2009)

5 he'll be 6 in December


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 25, 2009)

You should probably let us know whether this needs to be from a paedobaptist or credobaptist perspective.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 25, 2009)

A Reformed Defense of Paedobaptism (1) Heidelblog


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 25, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ok....I looked through the older threads and couldn't find what I was looking for.
> We are looking for stuff to read up on about baptism for younger children.. I don't even know if what I want exsists. I just want something that I can go through with him to explain the importance of baptism and how special it is and the whole how and why's that come with it. KWIM?
> anyone have anything like this?




These should prove helpful:

*The Baptism Of Disciples Alone* 280pp. by Fred Malone

*An Introduction to Christian Baptism* 15pp. by W.J. Seaton


----------



## Honor (Aug 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> You should probably let us know whether this needs to be from a paedobaptist or credobaptist perspective.


OK Paedo means infant baptism like what catholics do and credo means not infant baptism right??? like what the baptist church does??

He's 5 he's admitted he's a sinner, he's acknowledged his need for a Savior and he strives daily to grow closer to God. so paedo or credo  here's the link to the thread about what happened. http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/happiest-day-my-life-44717/
hope that helps

-----Added 8/25/2009 at 12:01:11 EST-----



R. Scott Clark said:


> A Reformed Defense of Paedobaptism (1) Heidelblog



ummm thanks I think that's a bit over his head for now though. but thanks for replying


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, not exactly. Paedo does refer to infant baptism, but comparing the Protestant (e.g., Presbyterian) practice to Roman Catholicism is not correct. For example, RC teaches a form of baptismal regeneration (though I don't think they would call it that); baptism is viewed as washing away original sin. Most Protestants (I hope) do not believe that.

The reason I asked is that if he was baptized as an infant, you would not be "re-baptizing" him, but you would want him to understand what happened to him at that time and what his responsibilities now are. However, from your response, that is not the case. You are pursuing a "credo" understanding, and that is a different matter. In which case I will bow out to my Baptist brethren.


----------



## Honor (Aug 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Well, not exactly. Paedo does refer to infant baptism, but comparing the Protestant (e.g., Presbyterian) practice to Roman Catholicism is not correct. For example, RC teaches a form of baptismal regeneration (though I don't think they would call it that); baptism is viewed as washing away original sin. Most Protestants (I hope) do not believe that.
> 
> The reason I asked is that if he was baptized as an infant, you would not be "re-baptizing" him, but you would want him to understand what happened to him at that time and what his responsibilities now are. However, from your response, that is not the case. You are pursuing a "credo" understanding, and that is a different matter. In which case I will bow out to my Baptist brethren.


Ok cool... hope I didn't offend. I just thought it was a sprinkle when your a baby or a dunk when you're older issue... my bad.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 25, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ok cool... hope I didn't offend. I just thought it was a sprinkle when your a baby or a dunk when you're older issue... my bad.



Oh, you didn't offend at all, Jessica.  I just wanted to make sure that you didn't think that all paedos were crypto-Romanists. You are basically correct in saying it is a "younger v. older" issue with regard to the subjects of baptism. But, as you have mentioned in this post, it is also a "mode" issue as well (pouring/sprinkling v. immersion), and that will need to be addressed with your son as well. And not every Baptist (or credo) church will accept a profession of faith at such a young age; some will, but I would suspect most will not. It is an issue that you also need to discuss with your pastor. It would be quite a disappointment to go through these things with your son and have him all excited over the issue, only to be told that he would have to wait until he's 12 (or whatever -- I only mention this b/c I know of a specific case where this happened, and at John MacArthur's church to boot!).


----------



## Herald (Aug 25, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ok....I looked through the older threads and couldn't find what I was looking for.
> We are looking for stuff to read up on about baptism for younger children.. I don't even know if what I want exsists. I just want something that I can go through with him to explain the importance of baptism and how special it is and the whole how and why's that come with it. KWIM?
> anyone have anything like this?



Check out this free download from Sam Waldron's church:

Forbid Them Not

This booklet deals with the issue of when a child should be baptized after a profession of faith. I believe you will find it helpful.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2009)

If a child is 5 yo, then it is still infant baptism even if you dunk them in my opinion.


----------



## Honor (Aug 25, 2009)

Kevin said:


> If a child is 5 yo, then it is still infant baptism even if you dunk them in my opinion.


forgive my ignorance but isn't an infant a child unable to articulate needs, wants and desires?


----------



## Herald (Aug 25, 2009)

Honor said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > If a child is 5 yo, then it is still infant baptism even if you dunk them in my opinion.
> ...



Jessica,

Paedo-baptists and credo-baptists view the baptism of infants differently. Paedo-baptists administer baptism to their infants, in lieu of a profession of faith, because they believe it signifies that the infant has become part of the covenant community. 

Credo-baptists have a completely different view. We believe that the proper recipients of baptism are those who profess faith in Christ. The booklet I linked for you makes the case for baptizing, even a child, so long as faith is clearly articulated. 

Both camps, paedos and credos, claim scripture supports their view. Of course, only one side is right. Since this is NOT a baptism thread, debating the merits of credo or paedo baptism will not be discussed here (Jessica, this isn't directed specifically at you. The baptism wonks know who they are  ). You were looking for resources and I hope you have found them.

Blessings!


----------



## Herald (Aug 25, 2009)

NOTE: any partisan baptism advocacy posts will be deleted from this point on. If you want to discuss baptism, go to the baptism forum.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2009)

Honor said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > If a child is 5 yo, then it is still infant baptism even if you dunk them in my opinion.
> ...



Now I have only had 5 kids, but so far every one of them has been able to "articulate needs, wants, and desires" from day one. 

Mostly they are focused on the "wants and desires" end of the spectrum, but let me assure you they sure can "articulate".


----------



## Honor (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks ya'll... I think I'm looking for stuff I can go over with my son.


----------

